# 75hz freesync oder 144hz freesync



## Pasta319 (17. April 2017)

Hi.
Da mein aktueller schlechter Monitor bald den Geist aufgibt (Samsung S240D390) will ich mir einen neuen Monitor kaufen.
Dieses mal aber mit Freesync und wenn möglich mit mehr als 60hz.
Ich lege keinen großen Wert auf Farben, weil mein Samsung Monitor auch nicht gerade der hit ist.
Ich spiele fast nur shooter und schnelle Spiele.
Mein Budget ist nicht wirklich hoch (250€).

Gefunden habe ich bis jetzt:
AOC Gaming G2460VQ6 LED

AOC G2460PF


----------



## derTino (17. April 2017)

Da findest hier ein paar Meinungen, stehe vor der gleichen Entscheidung.

Entscheidungshilfe 1080/1440, Freesync


----------



## Pasta319 (17. April 2017)

derTino schrieb:


> Da findest hier ein paar Meinungen, stehe vor der gleichen Entscheidung.
> 
> Entscheidungshilfe 1080/1440, Freesync



Da ist bis jetzt aber auch noch kein Ergebnis in sicht, leider.


----------



## Darkseth (17. April 2017)

Ganz klar, 144 Hz.
Wenn dir egal ist, ob du die letzten paar % bildqualität rausholst, und nur schnelle shooter spielst, sind 144 Hz gerade zu perfekt für dich.
75 Hz sind natürlich auch schneller als 60, aber der unterschied wird nicht so groß sein.

Würde aber den ersten nicht in betracht ziehen: LG Electronics 24MP68VQ-P Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
75 Hz, Freesync von 40 bis 75 (statt 48 bis 75), und das mit nem AH-IPS Panel. Wie auch der AOC, keine ergonomie / USB anschlüsse, aber ähnlicher Preis und besseres Panel.

Der zweite AOC mit 144 Hz ist an sich ok, hat aber ne sehr hohe Min-Helligkeit.
Würde mir eher den ansehen: Acer XF240Hbmjdpr Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Pasta319 (17. April 2017)

Wie sieht es bei deinen Vorgeschlagenen Monitoren mit Input Lag etc. aus? 
IPS sol ja etwas langsamer sein.
Denke, dass es so oder so ein 144hz wird.


----------



## Samstag494 (17. April 2017)

Würde dir auch 144hz raten, wenn du sagst dass es hauptsächlich shooter sind. Da sollte man dann schon einen Unterschied spüren können.


----------



## Darkseth (17. April 2017)

IPS bedeutet nicht automatisch mehr Input Lag 
IPS hat nur etwas langsamere Schaltzeiten, was evtl etwas mehr Ghosting bewirkt.

Asus hat z.B: für 700€+ ein 27" 1440p 165 Hz G-Sync modell, einmal als TN, einmal als IPS. Das IPS modell hat laut TFTCentral 1-2 ms weniger gesamtlag als das TN Model. Inklusive Pixel schaltzeiten + Signalverarbeitungszeit. Obwohl das IPS Modell mit 4ms angegeben wird für NUR Pixelschaltzeiten, sind die schaltzeiten PLUS Signalverarbeitung bei zusammen 3,2 ms~. Das TN Modell liegt bei 4-5 ms. Merkt aber kein Mensch, außer ein messgerät 

Mein Dell U2414H (1080p, 60 Hz, IPS) hat z.b. laut angabe 8ms Reaktionszeit. Laut tftcentral messung sind es 4 ms gesamter input Lag. merke da kein unterschied zu einem Acer XB241YU 165 Hz TN Monitor, was ghosting angeht, zumindest in games. Beim Ufo-Test evtl schon. Was aber wohl eher vom fps unterschied kommt.

Aber bei 60-75 Hz ist das noch relativ wurst. Das ist von der Bildwiederholrate noch so lahm, da bringt es dir eig kaum was, ob du 1ms reaktionszeit hast, oder 5ms (zumal der wert alleine nix aussagt, da fehlt noch Signalverarbeitungszeit bei der Angabe.). Daher würde ich bei 60-75 fps lieber zu IPS greifen, gerade zum selben Preis.

Erst bei 144 Hz würde ich mir über sowas Gedanken machen. Da ist die Wiederholrate so hoch, dass man davon evtl etwas merken KÖNNTE. Tun viele aber auch da nicht. ^^" Von daher... Sollte es dich erst kümmern, wenn du das selbst siehst, und dich irgendwas stört.

Aber joa, wie gesagt.. Mein tipp geht ganz klar an 144 Hz. Du wirst selbst im desktop/Browser nix anderes mehr wollen ^^


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2017)

Du meinst wohl eher Schlieren, Ghosting hat nicht wirklich was mit der Reaktionszeit zu tun.
Ghosting ist ein übersteuern der Kristalle und kann bei jeder Reaktionszeit vorkommen.


----------



## Pasta319 (18. April 2017)

Ich stand nach recherche schon ein mal vor dem Acer und dem AOC. Was wūrde fūr und was gegen die Monitore sprechen?
Rein vom Standard Text ließt sich der Acer viel besser.


----------



## Pasta319 (7. Mai 2017)

Habe mir den Acer gekauft. Das Bild ist ganz ok aber leider flakert ab und an das Bild oben. Es wird immer leicht heller und wieder normal.
Das war jetzt 2-3 mal für eine kurze zeit.
Weiß jemand wie man das nennt und warum dieser Fehler auftritt?
Alle Stromkabel habe ich jetzt aus der Nähe des Bildschirmkabels entfernt.
Ich benutze ,,noch,, das Standard DP Kabel.
Ich berichte erneut falls das Problem wieder auftritt


----------



## Pasta319 (7. Mai 2017)

die Fehlerquelle ist gefunden.
Das Spiel PUBG verursacht diesen Fehler.
Ingame ist es fast jede runde so.
Das ganze passiert auch auf meinem zweiten Samsung monitor.
Da bin ich echt beruhgt.
Die Frage ist nur wie ich dieses Problem beseitige...


----------



## PigeonJonas (9. Mai 2017)

Ich selbst stand letztes Jahr vor der selben Entscheidung und bin mit meinem BenQ XL2730Z total zufrieden. Der Unterschied zwischen 60 und 144 HZ ist sofort soürbar. Aber Vorsicht : Wenn man einmal 144 HZ hatte will man nicht mehr zurück  Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall dazu raten, wenn du Shooter spielst. Es spielt sich soviel flüssiger, direkter.


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Mai 2017)

PigeonJonas schrieb:


> Ich selbst stand letztes Jahr vor der selben Entscheidung und bin mit meinem BenQ XL2730Z total zufrieden. Der Unterschied zwischen 60 und 144 HZ ist sofort soürbar. Aber Vorsicht : Wenn man einmal 144 HZ hatte will man nicht mehr zurück  Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall dazu raten, wenn du Shooter spielst. Es spielt sich soviel flüssiger, direkter.



Jaaa, der XL2730Z war der beste Monitor den ich je hatte.

_Musste_ ich leider hergeben weil ich zu Nvidia gewechselt habe.

Würde ihn *sofort *wieder kaufen wenn es den bloß mit Gsync gäbe...


----------

